# Please Suggest Additional Breeders to me



## LJSquishy

*<span style="color:#483D8B">My husband and I are hoping to adopt a baby girl or boy Maltese in about a year or so, and I am trying to start weeding out some of the breeders I don't think would be right for us. If you have any suggestions of breeders (and have any pics of their puppies as adults), I would VERY much appreciate it! If you happen to own a pup from one of these breeders and wouldn't mind letting me know (privately in a PM) a general price range to be aware of, I would also appreciate that information.

I'm in Washington State, so for about 98% of reputable Maltese breeders, I would either have to have our puppy shipped to us, escorted on a plane to us, or I would have to fly to pick him or her up. I have not inquired the majority of these breeders directly yet, so I do not even know if they all ship or allow their puppies to fly.

So far, my top choices are:
-Chrisman Maltese
-Kandi Maltese
-Rhapsody Maltese
-Tajon Maltese
-TNT Maltese

I know there are many other wonderful breeders, and I am open to suggestions. My favorite overall "look" are Kandi Maltese & Chrisman puppies (& all grown up), so if you know of any other breeders that have babies that resemble their look, I'm all ears!

Lisa</span>*


----------



## luvmyfurbaby

Tajon, TNT, Pashes, Midas, Rhapsody and maybe Diamond Maltese....that's my short list!!


----------



## cindy6755

bonnies angels, diamond, tajon, chalet de maltese, talin


----------



## bellaratamaltese

You should look into some of the Northern Cali breeders, that wouldn't be a bad flight at all. 

Char from Notori is great, I really like her and the look of her dogs. All Cindy Jones (Senoj's) her dogs are beautiful.


----------



## Cathy

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Nov 2 2008, 09:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=663048


> You should look into some of the Northern Cali breeders, that wouldn't be a bad flight at all.
> 
> Char from Notori is great, I really like her and the look of her dogs. All Cindy Jones (Senoj's) her dogs are beautiful.[/B]



At Nationals in Port Huron I held the most perfect little girl from Notori. She was cute as a button and kept wanting to sit in my lap. How could I resist? I wanted to steal her but her owner said "NO!".    

Cathy

[attachment=43136SCN1065..._resized.jpg]


----------



## jmm

My Soda Pop is from Ta Jon and I can't possibly brag on him enough. Mr. Peeper's is out of a Ta Jon stud. If you are going for "cutsie", my dogs from Tammy are more moderate.


----------



## Poppy's mommy

Talin Malts, Unforgettable Maltese, I spoke with Eva when I was thinking about getting a Maltese and she is very knowledgeable about the breed and really nice. She takes the time to explain things to you and she also will help you find a breeder if she does not have any puppies available. Here is her website http://www.unforgettablemaltese.com/ Her Maltese are beautiful! I am also hoping to get a girl Maltese in a year to two. Good luck on your search! I like your lists.


----------



## littlemanoscar

Our Hairy Winston is from Rhapsody - can't say enough good things about Tonia! :thmbup: I think she is willing to ship her pups, but we ended up flying to Austin to pick Winston up. Anyway, here are pics of Winston when we took him home and what he looks like now. You can see more pics of him at [email protected]

THEN (13 weeks)









NOW (15 months)


----------



## Rhapsody Maltese

Thanks for posting your pictures of Harry Winston .... He is so cute!!!! I love to see pictures of my babies as they grow up. I have quite a collection of pictures of the pets I have placed over the years. Someday I will get them on my Pet Album on my website.

I also would like to recommend Ron Stonke of Baybreeze Maltese. He lives in Lake Stevens, WA near Seattle. He is a very reputable breeder on a smaller scale. Ron is a long time AMA member. Ron and I work very close together with our dogs. His dogs come mostly Rhapsody and Hi-Lite breeding. You might try contacting him because he is so close to you. His email address is [email protected]

Also, Pam Armstrong of Hi-Lite Maltese is Federal Way near Tacoma. She is a very reputable breeder that has been breeding since the late 70s early 80s I believe. She is a board member of the AMA. Her email address is [email protected] 

Neither Ron or Pam have web sites so it is harder to see their dogs online. But they are both great people with very nice dogs and they are close to you.

I hope this helps 
Tonia Holibaugh
Rhapsody Maltese


----------



## Cosy

I would look closer to home as flying all the way across country, even with an escort,
is a long flight for a puppy. 
You also aren't specifying what type of maltese you are looking for as to head type and
size. That would help too.
If you are going to pay top dollar you want your baby to be out of a champion pedigree
with at least one parent being a champion with many in the pedigree on both sides as well.
This will give you a better shot at a maltese close to the standard if you aren't sure what
all you are looking for otherwise. Of course, health issues should be covered as well.
Good luck 

Ha! I see Tonia answered at the same time. There you go. Now you have some great
names close by.


----------



## kathym

I LOVE KANDI MALTESE PUPPYS


----------



## carrie

chalet de maltese =]

that's where my mini's from (and dr. jaimie's pixel and paxton).

[attachment=43167:mini12_17_07.jpg]

[attachment=43168:min10_12_07.jpg]


----------



## k/c mom

QUOTE (Rhapsody Maltese @ Nov 3 2008, 03:12 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=663137


> Thanks for posting your pictures of Harry Winston .... He is so cute!!!! I love to see pictures of my babies as they grow up. I have quite a collection of pictures of the pets I have placed over the years. Someday I will get them on my Pet Album on my website.
> 
> I also would like to recommend Ron Stonke of Baybreeze Maltese. He lives in Lake Stevens, WA near Seattle. He is a very reputable breeder on a smaller scale. Ron is a long time AMA member. Ron and I work very close together with our dogs. His dogs come mostly Rhapsody and Hi-Lite breeding. You might try contacting him because he is so close to you. His email address is [email protected]
> 
> Also, Pam Armstrong of Hi-Lite Maltese is Federal Way near Tacoma. She is a very reputable breeder that has been breeding since the late 70s early 80s I believe. She is a board member of the AMA. Her email address is [email protected]
> 
> Neither Ron or Pam have web sites so it is harder to see their dogs online. But they are both great people with very nice dogs and they are close to you.
> 
> I hope this helps
> Tonia Holibaugh
> Rhapsody Maltese[/B]



Tonia... Thank you so much for posting such great info. It's so great to have you here!!!! ♥

Sher
Administration Team


----------



## littlemanoscar

Hi Tonia - Good to hear from you! Winston's been great - a happy healthy little boy, who's been a wonderful addition to our family!

Edit: For more pics of Winston, go here: http://dudys.tumblr.com/
(mistyped the link in the previous post)

Best,
-Judy


QUOTE (Rhapsody Maltese @ Nov 3 2008, 03:12 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=663137


> Thanks for posting your pictures of Harry Winston .... He is so cute!!!! I love to see pictures of my babies as they grow up. I have quite a collection of pictures of the pets I have placed over the years. Someday I will get them on my Pet Album on my website.
> 
> I also would like to recommend Ron Stonke of Baybreeze Maltese. He lives in Lake Stevens, WA near Seattle. He is a very reputable breeder on a smaller scale. Ron is a long time AMA member. Ron and I work very close together with our dogs. His dogs come mostly Rhapsody and Hi-Lite breeding. You might try contacting him because he is so close to you. His email address is [email protected]
> 
> Also, Pam Armstrong of Hi-Lite Maltese is Federal Way near Tacoma. She is a very reputable breeder that has been breeding since the late 70s early 80s I believe. She is a board member of the AMA. Her email address is [email protected]
> 
> Neither Ron or Pam have web sites so it is harder to see their dogs online. But they are both great people with very nice dogs and they are close to you.
> 
> I hope this helps
> Tonia Holibaugh
> Rhapsody Maltese[/B]


----------



## LJSquishy

*<span style="color:#483D8B">Thanks to all of you for suggesting a few other breeders I might look into. I will start inquiring about some of the WA State & Oregon breeders and see what I think.

As far as overall "look", I just want a Maltese that represents the breed standard...I like looking at the extreme babydoll faces, but to me, it doesn't really represent the standard (no offense to anyone, they are still adorable and look like little stuffed animals!). I'm also looking for a Malt that will mature at 5-6lbs. London is 5.5, and I feel like she is the perfect size...Even if she got a little bigger than that, I think I like it more than if she were under 4lbs.

I'm getting so excited to start contacting breeders!</span>*


----------



## mom2bijou

You've picked all wonderful breeders! I think you'll be happy with whoever you choose.  Benny is from Chrisman and Emma is from Marcis, but her father was a TNT champion and her Mother was a Marcris champion.


----------



## aggiemom99

My newest addition, Krystal, came from RhapsodyMaltese. I think Tonia is the greatest and VERY knowledgeable. She does the bloodwork and helps you with personality as well. http://www.rhapsodymaltese.com










Lexie came from EuphoriaMaltese. Jessica is Tonia's assistant. Jessica also does the bloodwork.
http://www.euphoriamaltese.com


----------



## malteezmommy

QUOTE (Poppy's Mommy @ Nov 2 2008, 11:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=663072


> Talin Malts, Unforgettable Maltese, I spoke with Eva when I was thinking about getting a Maltese and she is very knowledgeable about the breed and really nice. She takes the time to explain things to you and she also will help you find a breeder if she does not have any puppies available. Here is her website http://www.unforgettablemaltese.com/ Her Maltese are beautiful! I am also hoping to get a girl Maltese in a year to two. Good luck on your search! I like your lists.[/B]


He is adorable, who are his parents?


----------



## malteezmommy

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Nov 2 2008, 08:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=662989


> *<span style="color:#483D8B">My husband and I are hoping to adopt a baby girl or boy Maltese in about a year or so, and I am trying to start weeding out some of the breeders I don't think would be right for us. If you have any suggestions of breeders (and have any pics of their puppies as adults), I would VERY much appreciate it! If you happen to own a pup from one of these breeders and wouldn't mind letting me know (privately in a PM) a general price range to be aware of, I would also appreciate that information.
> 
> I'm in Washington State, so for about 98% of reputable Maltese breeders, I would either have to have our puppy shipped to us, escorted on a plane to us, or I would have to fly to pick him or her up. I have not inquired the majority of these breeders directly yet, so I do not even know if they all ship or allow their puppies to fly.
> 
> So far, my top choices are:
> -Chrisman Maltese
> -Kandi Maltese
> -Rhapsody Maltese
> -Tajon Maltese
> -TNT Maltese
> 
> I know there are many other wonderful breeders, and I am open to suggestions. My favorite overall "look" are Kandi Maltese & Chrisman puppies (& all grown up), so if you know of any other breeders that have babies that resemble their look, I'm all ears!
> 
> Lisa</span>*[/B]



That is a lovely group of breeders I would also suggest you contact these breeders:

Snocap Maltese
Rijes Maltese
Cher chien Maltese
Notori Maltese
It's Magic Maltese 
Cherub Maltese
Pashes - she does testing and her puppies are cute and reasonably priced 

I would contact Tara Martin to see if she know of anyone or if she has anything. She had a top winning dog for a long time and her mother is a judge and she was in the education committee for the AMA.


----------



## bellaratamaltese

QUOTE (Rhapsody Maltese @ Nov 3 2008, 01:12 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=663137


> Thanks for posting your pictures of Harry Winston .... He is so cute!!!! I love to see pictures of my babies as they grow up. I have quite a collection of pictures of the pets I have placed over the years. Someday I will get them on my Pet Album on my website.
> 
> I also would like to recommend Ron Stonke of Baybreeze Maltese. He lives in Lake Stevens, WA near Seattle. He is a very reputable breeder on a smaller scale. Ron is a long time AMA member. Ron and I work very close together with our dogs. His dogs come mostly Rhapsody and Hi-Lite breeding. You might try contacting him because he is so close to you. His email address is [email protected]
> 
> Also, Pam Armstrong of Hi-Lite Maltese is Federal Way near Tacoma. She is a very reputable breeder that has been breeding since the late 70s early 80s I believe. She is a board member of the AMA. Her email address is [email protected]
> 
> Neither Ron or Pam have web sites so it is harder to see their dogs online. But they are both great people with very nice dogs and they are close to you.
> 
> I hope this helps
> Tonia Holibaugh
> Rhapsody Maltese[/B]


Oh excellent breeder recommendations! I love Ron and Pam both (and their dogs, LOL). 

Hopefully the OP can find a somewhat local breeder that she can work with, esp since she's not in any hurry to add another baby.


----------



## LJSquishy

*Today I spoke with Christopher from Chrisman Maltese, and would consider getting a male from them, but I think their females are overpriced.

I also contacted Char at Notori Maltese through email and she wanted me to call her to answer my questions, so I will do that in the next few days.

I sent emails to Hi-Lite & to Senoj...and maybe to Baybreeze, but I can't remember. lol*


----------



## lilguyparker

Oh, how exciting! 

If you're looking for something that is close to the standard, then don't forget to ask questions about the sire and dam, including:

Size (weight and height)
hair type
structure 
muzzle 
black points

Ask why the Malt is pet quality versus show quality. It can be something minor as the bite. Ask about any health issues in the pedigree. I would also ask for pictures of the sire and dam to get a good idea what the pup will look like. If you can, try to get pictures of the other Malts in the pedigree if they're not posted on the website. 

Also, determine what type of temperment and personality that you want and that will work for you and your family. It's very important that the Malt and the family are a good fit. Do you plan on traveling with your Malt? Do you want your Malt to be mostly an indoor cutie or an active pup? Will your pup be exposed to many people, including small children and the elderly? 

These are all the points (and a few others) that I discussed with the breeders last year when I was looking for Parker. Good luck!


----------



## godiva goddess

QUOTE (CuteCosyNToy @ Nov 3 2008, 03:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=663138


> I would look closer to home as flying all the way across country, even with an escort,
> is a long flight for a puppy.
> You also aren't specifying what type of maltese you are looking for as to head type and
> size. That would help too.
> *If you are going to pay top dollar you want your baby to be out of a champion pedigree
> with at least one parent being a champion with many in the pedigree on both sides as well.*
> This will give you a better shot at a maltese close to the standard if you aren't sure what
> all you are looking for otherwise. Of course, health issues should be covered as well.
> Good luck
> 
> Ha! I see Tonia answered at the same time. There you go. Now you have some great
> names close by.[/B]


Very well said!!! I couldnt have said that better. Totally agree.  
Congratulations on your puppy quest. Must be very exciting time!! Mia is a Chrisman Maltese, and I couldnt have asked for a better breeder. I never ever regretted my decision for a second. Buying a Chrisman s probably the best choice I made, personally. I am hands down a Chrisman fan. :wub: :wub: :wub: 

I also want to say that i REALLY REALLY :heart: the look of Angel Maltese (Bonnie Palmer.) I think their faces are just tooo cute!!! Makes me melt.


----------



## LJSquishy

*I sent an email to Tammy at Tajon Maltese a little bit ago. I know several of our SM members have a Tajon pup, and they all look consistently beautiful. I also read some comments on other websites about their babies, and I haven't seen a single bad review. They do ship their puppies also. So far I have about 3 breeders I'm very interested in, and this is one of them.*


----------



## Moxie'smom

> *Today I spoke with Christopher from Chrisman Maltese, and would consider getting a male from them, but I think their females are overpriced.
> 
> I guess I feel that you get what you pay for (not to say that there aren't other repuatable breeders out there who might charge you less)...However, I have never been unhappy with my Moxie and he is a Chrisman Maltese. Chrisman has been breeding for many, many years and what you pay for is their breeding program, their knowledge and most important, knowing that you bought a sound, healthy, smart baby. Just beware of the breeders out there, who have not been doing this as long as some of the top and THINK that their pups can compete with the handful of top breeders. Top breeders don't do this to get rich, they do this because they want to better the breed. And they've spent a lot of time and put a lot of money into their programs. It takes years...not just a few champion dogs to be come one of these guys.
> 
> *****That being said..I want to say that there are times that you get much much more than what you paid for...of course if you are a one of those lovely people who adopt a rescue, and paid nothing....you've won the lottery.*


----------



## Ladysmom

QUOTE (Moxie'sMom @ Nov 4 2008, 05:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664024


> Just beware of the breeders out there, who have not been doing this as long as some of the top and THINK that their pups can compete with the handful of top breeders. Top breeders don't do this to get rich, they do this because they want to better the breed. And they've spent a lot of time and put a lot of money into their programs. It takes years...not just a few champion dogs to be come one of these guys.
> 
> *****That being said..I want to say that there are times that you get much much more than what you paid for...of course if you are a one of those lovely people who adopt a rescue, and paid nothing....you've won the lottery.[/B]


I couldn't agree more. Stick with the breeders who have been showing and perfecting their breeding programs for years. Pedigrees should look like this. You want to see mostly red, especially in the first couple generations:

http://www.rhapsodymaltese.com/pedigrees/ped_janie.pdf

Of course, you could win the lottery like I did and adopt a rescue! :wub:


----------



## LJSquishy

*<span style="color:#483D8B">I agree about having CH lines, but I still think a $5,000 pet quality female is outrageous. I think a fair price for a female is $2,000 - $3,000 or maybe $3,500 plus any shipping/travel expenses. I'm sure some people have different opinions, but for me, I would never pay $5,000 for a "pet quality" Maltese.

I'm pretty sure I won't go with Chrisman Maltese, but I'm highly considering Tajon and one other breeder (if we would be able to make an agreement on flying/escort/etc), and I still have yet to hear back from Hi Lite and Senoj here in WA. </span>*


----------



## Ladysmom

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Nov 4 2008, 05:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664041


> *<span style="color:#483D8B">I agree about having CH lines, but I still think a $5,000 pet quality female is outrageous. I think a fair price for a female is $2,000 - $3,000 or maybe $3,500 plus any shipping/travel expenses. I'm sure some people have different opinions, but for me, I would never pay $5,000 for a "pet quality" Maltese.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I won't go with Chrisman Maltese, but I'm highly considering Tajon and one other breeder (if we would be able to make an agreement on flying/escort/etc), and I still have yet to hear back from Hi Lite and Senoj here in WA. </span>*[/B]


$2,000-$3,000 for a female from a reputable show breeder is definitely doable. 

I am very excited for you!


----------



## PuttiePie

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Nov 4 2008, 05:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664041


> *<span style="color:#483D8B">I agree about having CH lines, but I still think a $5,000 pet quality female is outrageous. I think a fair price for a female is $2,000 - $3,000 or maybe $3,500 plus any shipping/travel expenses. I'm sure some people have different opinions, but for me, I would never pay $5,000 for a "pet quality" Maltese.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I won't go with Chrisman Maltese, but I'm highly considering Tajon and one other breeder (if we would be able to make an agreement on flying/escort/etc), and I still have yet to hear back from Hi Lite and Senoj here in WA. </span>*[/B]


Bonnie's Angels are NOT 4,000 and my Posie has a Champion Daddy, the #1 male in the USA dog for years.....She shows and has severallllllllllllll champions. Just don't let anyone snow you with a high price. Bonie's dogs have been proven over YEARS..Don't let newcomers sell you a bag of goods, just be very cautious...


----------



## LJSquishy

QUOTE (PuttiePie @ Nov 4 2008, 03:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664060


> QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Nov 4 2008, 05:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664041


<div class='quotemain'>*I didn't say anything about the price of Bonnie's Angels...I haven't looked into her at all, actually. The extreme babydoll face isn't something I want in my Maltese, although I do think they're cute to look at. I'm pretty sure every reputable breeder only uses CH males, and some use both CH males & females. I wouldn't consider a puppy that wasn't from a CH male at the very least.

I have one wonderful breeder that I am in contact with now, and a few that I'm still waiting to hear from, but they are all 100% reputable. *


----------



## PuttiePie

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Nov 4 2008, 06:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664072


> QUOTE (PuttiePie @ Nov 4 2008, 03:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664060





> QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Nov 4 2008, 05:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664041





> *I didn't say anything about the price of Bonnie's Angels...I haven't looked into her at all, actually. The extreme babydoll face isn't something I want in my Maltese, although I do think they're cute to look at. I'm pretty sure every reputable breeder only uses CH males, and some use both CH males & females. I wouldn't consider a puppy that wasn't from a CH male at the very least.
> 
> I have one wonderful breeder that I am in contact with now, and a few that I'm still waiting to hear from, but they are all 100% reputable. *
> [/B]


Not all Bonnies dogs or pet dogs have extreme baby faces, Posie doesn't. Bonnie wins Championships all the time, her dogs that she shows do not have extreme baby faces...Where did you get that idea? Check facts first. Don't go on hearsay. See for yourself:
http://www.bonniesmaltese.com/champions/index.htm


----------



## LJSquishy

QUOTE


> Not all Bonnies dogs or pet dogs have extreme baby faces, Posie doesn't. Bonnie wins Championships all the time, her dogs that she shows do not have extreme baby faces...Where did you get that idea? Check facts first. Don't go on hearsay.[/B]


I'm not meaning to offend you or anyone...so I apologize if I did. To me, Posie has what I would call an extreme babydoll face, similar to Cosy & Toy. They are adorable and look so cute and tiny, but I'm looking for something a little different. I saw the dogs she shows and you're right, they don't have extreme faces, but all of the puppies I have seen from her do. I'm not going on hearsay...no one has told me anything about Bonnie's Angels. All I'm saying is that their "look" is not what I'm after. I think everyone is after something different in the look of their Maltese.


----------



## bellaratamaltese

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Nov 4 2008, 04:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664080


> QUOTE





> Not all Bonnies dogs or pet dogs have extreme baby faces, Posie doesn't. Bonnie wins Championships all the time, her dogs that she shows do not have extreme baby faces...Where did you get that idea? Check facts first. Don't go on hearsay.[/B]


I'm not meaning to offend you or anyone...so I apologize if I did. To me, Posie has what I would call an extreme babydoll face, similar to Cosy & Toy. They are adorable and look so cute and tiny, but I'm looking for something a little different. I saw the dogs she shows and you're right, they don't have extreme faces, but all of the puppies I have seen from her do. I'm not going on hearsay...no one has told me anything about Bonnie's Angels. All I'm saying is that their "look" is not what I'm after. I think everyone is after something different in the look of their Maltese.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Please keep in mind that quite a few breeders do follow the threads on SM and sometimes there is a fine line between being thorough and being some what insulting. I think it's great that you are doing your breeder research so thoroughly this time (especially after what happened last time) but your phrasing is bound to make people on the slightly defensive. (although I know you didn't mean any harm by it, you were merely stating your opinion) 

I'm not trying to be rude or anything here, btw, I'm just... well, not minding my own business, LOL. Suggestions were asked for and have been given, based on individual experience. Believe me, you don't want to get a reputation as a hard-to-please pet buyer! 

Personally, I'm a fan of Bonnie Palmer, she has bred dogs that have taken my breath away. But everyone has different tastes and that is what needs to be remembered here.


----------



## godiva goddess

QUOTE (Moxie'sMom @ Nov 4 2008, 05:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664024


> I guess I feel that you get what you pay for (not to say that there aren't other repuatable breeders out there who might charge you less)...However, I have never been unhappy with my Moxie and he is a Chrisman Maltese. Chrisman has been breeding for many, many years and what you pay for is their breeding program, their knowledge and most important, knowing that you bought a sound, healthy, smart baby. *Just beware of the breeders out there, who have not been doing this as long as some of the top and THINK that their pups can compete with the handful of top breeders. *Top breeders don't do this to get rich, they do this because they want to better the breed. And they've spent a lot of time and put a lot of money into their programs. It takes years...not just a few champion dogs to be come one of these guys.
> 
> *****That being said..I want to say that there are times that you get much much more than what you paid for...of course if you are a one of those lovely people who adopt a rescue, and paid nothing....you've won the lottery.[/B]


Very Well Said Auntie!!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: Couldn't agree more. I also agree w/ what *Puttie Pie * said about _"Don't let newcomers sell you a bag of goods, just be very cautious."_ Those are very very wise words. :smilie_daumenpos: 

I think SM is a wonderful place to begin your research so you are obviously on the right track. I have no doubt you will find the perfect baby for you. You have time so that is even better. I personally really like the look of Bonnie's Angels, but that is just me. There are so many wonderful breeders out there, there is a perfect baby for everyone. I also want to add that when I was first looking for a maltese, I was also REALLY surprised at how expensive they breed overall was. I had no idea b/c other breeds were not nearly as costly. But, like Moxie's Mom said, you do get what you pay for. Please keep us posted!! :thumbsup:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby

Lisa I think you have a look in mind and I'm sure you'll find your perfect Malt with all the breeders recomendations you were given. I wish I had been a member of this site prior to purchasing my first Malt even though I wouldn't trade any of mine for anything in the world. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Cosy

It's not really a problem to me what type you are looking for, but I do want to say that
Cosy and Toy are not tiny. Cosy is four pounds and Toy is five. This is within the 
norm of the AKC Maltese standard. Posie will probably get to four pounds in time. Some
lines just take longer to mature.
As for extreme, you will see all types
of heads in the showring. It's your preference...but not necesarily incorrect...
Bonnie has all types of heads in her breeding program. You can view them on her
site. 
Ch. Marcris Risque Business was a baby doll face but it sure didn't hurt
his winning in the ring or producing so very many beautiful champions. 
There are many of his offspring with that type of head that
have won and finished. So using the term tiny and baby doll faces doesn't
necessarily go hand in hand.


----------



## Ladysmom

If I'm right, geography eliminates Chrisman and Bonnie Palmer anyway, doesn't it?

There are some great west coast breeders. Since you've started your search so early. I'm sure you'll find exactly what you want.


----------



## LJSquishy

*<span style="color:#483D8B">I don't want anyone (breeders or SM members) to feel like I have insulted them in any way, so please forgive me if anyone thought I came across as hard to please, rude, or insulting.  

A few SM members have asked what kind of "look" I'm looking for in a Maltese, so I think I have said what I do and don't want in my next baby. I love the look of all show breeders puppies, but they are not all what I'm looking for in a pet. I have chosen to be very picky in selecting my next pup, so I've found it hard to select the right breeder for me so far. Like I said, I have a few in consideration right now that I have been in contact with.

You do get what you pay for, but you can also find reputable breeders with smaller price tags attached. What seems like an outrageous price to pay for a female to me, might not be outrageous for the next person. I'm hoping to spend between $2,000 and $3,000 for either a male or a female (female preferably, but I realize they are often more expensive). I think that's a reasonable price to pay, considering I will probably also have to spend $300-$600 in travel or shipping fees.</span>*


----------



## Cosy

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Nov 4 2008, 06:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664118


> *<span style="color:#483D8B">I don't want anyone (breeders or SM members) to feel like I have insulted them in any way, so please forgive me if anyone thought I came across as hard to please, rude, or insulting.
> 
> A few SM members have asked what kind of "look" I'm looking for in a Maltese, so I think I have said what I do and don't want in my next baby. I love the look of all show breeders puppies, but they are not all what I'm looking for in a pet. I have chosen to be very picky in selecting my next pup, so I've found it hard to select the right breeder for me so far. Like I said, I have a few in consideration right now that I have been in contact with.
> 
> You do get what you pay for, but you can also find reputable breeders with smaller price tags attached. What seems like an outrageous price to pay for a female to me, might not be outrageous for the next person. I'm hoping to spend between $2,000 and $3,000 for either a male or a female (female preferably, but I realize they are often more expensive). I think that's a reasonable price to pay, considering I will probably also have to spend $300-$600 in travel or shipping fees.</span>*[/B]


You should not have to spend more than that for a very nice female from a top exhibitor/breeder.
Males will be less. Yes, there are newer breeders who have gotten their start from top breeders
such as Tonia's assistant. You will likely get a dog as nice as one she might have due to it being
her line or lines she has. You just have to be so careful these days due to so very many greed
breeders out there. You will not have to settle for less at 3,000 as long as you have patience and
can wait for just that right one.


----------



## LJSquishy

QUOTE


> You should not have to spend more than that for a very nice female from a top exhibitor/breeder.
> Males will be less. Yes, there are newer breeders who have gotten their start from top breeders
> such as Tonia's assistant. You will likely get a dog as nice as one she might have due to it being
> her line or lines she has. You just have to be so careful these days due to so very many greed
> breeders out there. You will not have to settle for less at 3,000 as long as you have patience and
> can wait for just that right one. [/B]


*Thank you! You give me hope that I will find just the right one for me! :aktion033: *


----------



## Missy&Maggie

Another breeder that you might want to look into is Jacob Maltese. Jacob has some beautiful Maltese.

Good luck with the puppy search Lisa!!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Nov 4 2008, 02:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664041


> *<span style="color:#483d8b">I agree about having CH lines, but I still think a $5,000 pet quality female is outrageous. I think a fair price for a female is $2,000 - $3,000 or maybe $3,500 plus any shipping/travel expenses. I'm sure some people have different opinions, but for me, I would never pay $5,000 for a "pet quality" Maltese.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I won't go with Chrisman Maltese, but I'm highly considering Tajon and one other breeder (if we would be able to make an agreement on flying/escort/etc), and I still have yet to hear back from Hi Lite and Senoj here in WA.  </span>*[/B]


I suggest you call both Hi Lite and Senoj's. Both Pam and Cindy do not read their email very often. It would be much easier to call.

I notice you aren't mentioning the CA breeders who are very popular. Rijes, Aria, Richelieu--those are the ones I remember off the top of my head.


----------



## LJSquishy

QUOTE


> I suggest you call both Hi Lite and Senoj's. Both Pam and Cindy do not read their email very often. It would be much easier to call.
> 
> I notice you aren't mentioning the CA breeders who are very popular. Rijes, Aria, Richelieu--those are the ones I remember off the top of my head.[/B]


*I will definitely give Pam & Cindy a call soon if I don't hear back from them in the next couple of days. I did consider those CA breeders, as I know they are all reputable, but I don't think they are quite what I'm looking for in a Maltese this time around.*


----------



## aggiemom99

QUOTE (CuteCosyNToy @ Nov 4 2008, 06:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664126


> QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Nov 4 2008, 06:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664118





> *<span style="color:#483D8B">I don't want anyone (breeders or SM members) to feel like I have insulted them in any way, so please forgive me if anyone thought I came across as hard to please, rude, or insulting.
> 
> A few SM members have asked what kind of "look" I'm looking for in a Maltese, so I think I have said what I do and don't want in my next baby. I love the look of all show breeders puppies, but they are not all what I'm looking for in a pet. I have chosen to be very picky in selecting my next pup, so I've found it hard to select the right breeder for me so far. Like I said, I have a few in consideration right now that I have been in contact with.
> 
> You do get what you pay for, but you can also find reputable breeders with smaller price tags attached. What seems like an outrageous price to pay for a female to me, might not be outrageous for the next person. I'm hoping to spend between $2,000 and $3,000 for either a male or a female (female preferably, but I realize they are often more expensive). I think that's a reasonable price to pay, considering I will probably also have to spend $300-$600 in travel or shipping fees.</span>*[/B]


You should not have to spend more than that for a very nice female from a top exhibitor/breeder.
Males will be less. Yes, there are newer breeders who have gotten their start from top breeders
such as Tonia's assistant. You will likely get a dog as nice as one she might have due to it being
her line or lines she has. You just have to be so careful these days due to so very many greed
breeders out there. You will not have to settle for less at 3,000 as long as you have patience and
can wait for just that right one. 
[/B][/QUOTE]

My Lexie came from Jessica, Tonia's assistant (EuphoriaMaltese) and her dad is Smarty, the current 2008 #1Maltese. I have one from Jessica and one from Tonia but they both have many common lines. Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## Cathy

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Nov 4 2008, 08:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664199


> QUOTE





> I suggest you call both Hi Lite and Senoj's. Both Pam and Cindy do not read their email very often. It would be much easier to call.
> 
> I notice you aren't mentioning the CA breeders who are very popular. Rijes, Aria, Richelieu--those are the ones I remember off the top of my head.[/B]


*I will definitely give Pam & Cindy a call soon if I don't hear back from them in the next couple of days. I did consider those CA breeders, as I know they are all reputable, but I don't think they are quite what I'm looking for in a Maltese this time around.*
[/B][/QUOTE]


I'm curious about the look that you prefer. Have you got a pic to post so we can get a better idea what you like?

Cathy

[attachment=43262SCN1065..._resized.jpg]


----------



## LJSquishy

QUOTE


> I'm curious about the look that you prefer. Have you got a pic to post so we can get a better idea what you like?
> 
> Cathy
> 
> [attachment=43262SCN1065..._resized.jpg][/B]


*Well, I like the look of Kandi Maltese & Tajon.*


----------



## Cathy

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Nov 4 2008, 08:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664204


> QUOTE





> I'm curious about the look that you prefer. Have you got a pic to post so we can get a better idea what you like?
> 
> Cathy
> 
> [attachment=43262SCN1065..._resized.jpg][/B]


*Well, I like the look of Kandi Maltese & Tajon.*
[/B][/QUOTE]

A friend of mine has 2 Tajon dogs. One has an extreme baby doll head and the other a much longer muzzle and totally different head type. She's got some cute pups on her website from $1000 to $3500. Are you sure you don't want one now? LOL I hope you find the perfect baby to add to your family.

[attachment=43263:cropped_resized.jpg]


----------



## LJSquishy

QUOTE


> A friend of mine has 2 Tajon dogs. One has an extreme baby doll head and the other a much longer muzzle and totally different head type. She's got some cute pups on her website from $1000 to $3500. Are you sure you don't want one now? LOL I hope you find the perfect baby to add to your family.
> 
> [attachment=43263:cropped_resized.jpg][/B]


*Oh! It's nice to know that Tajon has two different looks that they've bred -- I like both the longer muzzle & slight babydoll faces, just not to an extreme in either case. I wish I was ready to get a pup now, I'd snatch up that little girl... :wub: Unfortunately, I will have to wait for 8, 10, or 12 months! lol*


----------



## dr.jaimie

chalet baby's i dont consider to be extreme and they r in ur price range too


----------



## BrookeB676

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Nov 4 2008, 08:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664204


> QUOTE





> I'm curious about the look that you prefer. Have you got a pic to post so we can get a better idea what you like?
> 
> Cathy
> 
> [attachment=43262SCN1065..._resized.jpg][/B]


*Well, I like the look of Kandi Maltese & Tajon.*
[/B][/QUOTE]

I think the point is that the dogs each breeder produces may have different looks, so saying you want a tajon pup for example doesn't say too much to me. I know you don't mean any offense. I think since you are not ready now you will have to see what's available when you are ready. It's great to look at breeders that interest you, but at this point it looks like you have a great list and really it's like comparing mercedes to bmw (etc).


----------



## lovesophie

LJSquishy, 

What about Pashes Maltese? I think they have _beautiful_ Maltese with _awesome_ pedigrees. Plus, their babies are more than reasonably priced. I know you're not looking to add right now, but they have the most adorable girl for only $2500. I think Ta-Jon has a lot of Pashes in their dogs, too. I think I read somewhere that Tammy from Ta-Jon got her start in Maltese from the Pashes team (don't quote me on that, but I do believe I read this somewhere). 

Rhapsody is also on my short list of breeders I know I'm going to get a fluff from some time in the future.

Just to throw some more breeders out there, you can also look into Jacob, Chalet, Midis, Josymir (it looks like Josymir has two beautiful dogs from Chrisman, so perhaps you can ask her if they're used in her breeding program). 

I'm so excited for you, and I know it won't be for another 10 or so months, but I can't wait to see which breeder you're going to choose to go with!! 

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Nov 4 2008, 04:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664117


> If I'm right, geography eliminates Bonnie Palmer anyway, doesn't it?[/B]


Not that it's relative to the OP, but Bonnie does ship her pups, right? I'm in California and I know Bonnie's in Florida. Is that too long of a distance for her to consider shipping a pup out here?


----------



## LJSquishy

QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Nov 4 2008, 08:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664274


> LJSquishy,
> 
> What about Pashes Maltese? I think they have _beautiful_ Maltese with _awesome_ pedigrees. Plus, their babies are more than reasonably priced. I know you're not looking to add right now, but they have the most adorable girl for only $2500. I think Ta-Jon has a lot of Pashes in their dogs, too. I think I read somewhere that Tammy from Ta-Jon got her start in Maltese from the Pashes team (don't quote me on that, but I do believe I read this somewhere).
> 
> Rhapsody is also on my short list of breeders I know I'm going to get a fluff from some time in the future.
> 
> Just to throw some more breeders out there, you can also look into Jacob, Chalet, Midis, Josymir (it looks like Josymir has two beautiful dogs from Chrisman, so perhaps you can ask her if they're used in her breeding program).
> 
> I'm so excited for you, and I know it won't be for another 10 or so months, but I can't wait to see which breeder you're going to choose to go with!!
> 
> QUOTE (LadysMom @ Nov 4 2008, 04:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664117





> If I'm right, geography eliminates Bonnie Palmer anyway, doesn't it?[/B]


Not that it's relative to the OP, but Bonnie does ship her pups, right? I'm in California and I know Bonnie's in Florida. Is that too long of a distance for her to consider shipping a pup out here?
[/B][/QUOTE]

*Pashes is a good recommendation, I will look into them. *


----------



## allheart

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Nov 4 2008, 07:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664090


> QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Nov 4 2008, 04:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664080





> QUOTE





> Not all Bonnies dogs or pet dogs have extreme baby faces, Posie doesn't. Bonnie wins Championships all the time, her dogs that she shows do not have extreme baby faces...Where did you get that idea? Check facts first. Don't go on hearsay.[/B]


I'm not meaning to offend you or anyone...so I apologize if I did. To me, Posie has what I would call an extreme babydoll face, similar to Cosy & Toy. They are adorable and look so cute and tiny, but I'm looking for something a little different. I saw the dogs she shows and you're right, they don't have extreme faces, but all of the puppies I have seen from her do. I'm not going on hearsay...no one has told me anything about Bonnie's Angels. All I'm saying is that their "look" is not what I'm after. I think everyone is after something different in the look of their Maltese.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Please keep in mind that quite a few breeders do follow the threads on SM and sometimes there is a fine line between being thorough and being some what insulting. I think it's great that you are doing your breeder research so thoroughly this time (especially after what happened last time) but your phrasing is bound to make people on the slightly defensive. (although I know you didn't mean any harm by it, you were merely stating your opinion) 

I'm not trying to be rude or anything here, btw, I'm just... well, not minding my own business, LOL. Suggestions were asked for and have been given, based on individual experience. Believe me, you don't want to get a reputation as a hard-to-please pet buyer! 

Personally, I'm a fan of Bonnie Palmer, she has bred dogs that have taken my breath away. But everyone has different tastes and that is what needs to be remembered here.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Bella - Gosh, this is so very true. When I first came on here, I was in SO MUCH PAIN, after loosing my little girl Kara, and was in a place I can't even describe. My search for a little baby, at times was difficult, and I tried so hard to not to share my perception as to why. I regret some of what I shared with some of my experiences, but it was out of complete innosence and confusion and fear, that I would never have my little baby. I don't think I was overly negative, and I really tried not to be, but I do realize, each person's view, or what there hearts desire to see, is different, and that is how I tried to relay it.

Good reputable breeders, put their hearts,money, and a great deal of time, in bringing into the world the most loving little fur babies.

You have so many wonderful reccomendations. I melt when I see anyone's little fur baby, and they all are so special. Being new, I am unaware of where most of you got your precious babies, but I do melt incredibly every time I see that little Daisy, from Kandi Maltese. Bella your babies are beautiful as well.

Lisa, if you go with a good reputable breeder, you can't go wrong. So excited for you


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie

QUOTE (BrookeB676 @ Nov 4 2008, 07:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664223


> QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Nov 4 2008, 08:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664204





> QUOTE





> I'm curious about the look that you prefer. Have you got a pic to post so we can get a better idea what you like?
> 
> Cathy
> 
> [attachment=43262SCN1065..._resized.jpg][/B]


*Well, I like the look of Kandi Maltese & Tajon.*
[/B][/QUOTE]

I think the point is that the dogs each breeder produces may have different looks, so saying you want a tajon pup for example doesn't say too much to me. I know you don't mean any offense. I think since you are not ready now you will have to see what's available when you are ready. It's great to look at breeders that interest you, but at this point it looks like you have a great list and really it's like comparing mercedes to bmw (etc).
[/B][/QUOTE]

Brooke glad to see you make that point. I tried and failed earlier.......these breeders aren't using the same breeding dogs on every litter--obviously. They are using, in most cases, different studs of friends as well as their own. The mommies are not bred very many times (for years and years) either. Some try harder then others to keep a "look", but mostly they are trying for showable puppies they can finish. Different judges like different looks. Smaller, bigger, coats, heads, tail carriage, etc. You will find different looking (all wonderful) puppies in almost every litter. Never 2 exactly alike.

So LJSquishy, at the time you are ready for a puppy, possible any of the breeders you like could have the perfect one for you. Until you actually see the puppies available at the moment you are ready you can't know. If I where you I would try to be acquainted with the ones you like best and look at what they have available at the time you are ready.

I spent too much time with similar concerns about the way my new puppy would look. I always knew personality was most important, but I wanted a certain look too. Then I took one look at Shoni's first picture and fell in love. I didn't try and analyze his look, I just had to have him. :wub: :wub:


----------



## ilovemymaltese

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Nov 5 2008, 01:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664598


> QUOTE (BrookeB676 @ Nov 4 2008, 07:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664223





> QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Nov 4 2008, 08:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664204





> QUOTE





> I'm curious about the look that you prefer. Have you got a pic to post so we can get a better idea what you like?
> 
> Cathy
> 
> [attachment=43262SCN1065..._resized.jpg][/B]


*Well, I like the look of Kandi Maltese & Tajon.*
[/B][/QUOTE]

I think the point is that the dogs each breeder produces may have different looks, so saying you want a tajon pup for example doesn't say too much to me. I know you don't mean any offense. I think since you are not ready now you will have to see what's available when you are ready. It's great to look at breeders that interest you, but at this point it looks like you have a great list and really it's like comparing mercedes to bmw (etc).
[/B][/QUOTE]

Brooke glad to see you make that point. I tried and failed earlier.......these breeders aren't using the same breeding dogs on every litter--obviously. They are using, in most cases, different studs of friends as well as their own. The mommies are not bred very many times (for years and years) either. Some try harder then others to keep a "look", but mostly they are trying for showable puppies they can finish. Different judges like different looks. Smaller, bigger, coats, heads, tail carriage, etc. You will find different looking (all wonderful) puppies in almost every litter. Never 2 exactly alike.

So LJSquishy, at the time you are ready for a puppy, possible any of the breeders you like could have the perfect one for you. Until you actually see the puppies available at the moment you are ready you can't know. If I where you I would try to be acquainted with the ones you like best and look at what they have available at the time you are ready.

I spent too much time with similar concerns about the way my new puppy would look. I always knew personality was most important, but I wanted a certain look too. Then I took one look at Shoni's first picture and fell in love. I didn't try and analyze his look, I just had to have him. :wub: :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Aw. You're are so right! Thats what I'm realizing now too. I had been looking for the perfect puppy endlessly! I had been concerning about what I wanted my new puppy to look like as well [very very picky!]. Like I wanted a little babydoll face, gorgeous coat, big ears, black points, ect., ect. I wanted her to glide like the maltese in the confirmation shows whenever she walked. I have the opportunity to get an Angel from Bonnie[which has been my dream since getting into the malt breed] but then this breeder sent me this sweet a picture of this little girl and I've just fallen in love. :wub: I didn't care about what she was going to look like when she was older or if she had a nice pedigree. The breeder told me, when she clipped her nails for the first time, she was trying to lick her fingers. And when she was taking a picture of her, she was wagging her tail. The breeder told me she was going to keep the girl because she was so sweet, but she would give her to me. 
Look at that face! :wub: 
















Her at 5 weeks:


----------



## ilovemymaltese

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Nov 5 2008, 10:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664899


> QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Nov 5 2008, 01:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664598





> QUOTE (BrookeB676 @ Nov 4 2008, 07:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664223





> QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Nov 4 2008, 08:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664204





> QUOTE





> I'm curious about the look that you prefer. Have you got a pic to post so we can get a better idea what you like?
> 
> Cathy
> 
> [attachment=43262SCN1065..._resized.jpg][/B]


*Well, I like the look of Kandi Maltese & Tajon.*
[/B][/QUOTE]

I think the point is that the dogs each breeder produces may have different looks, so saying you want a tajon pup for example doesn't say too much to me. I know you don't mean any offense. I think since you are not ready now you will have to see what's available when you are ready. It's great to look at breeders that interest you, but at this point it looks like you have a great list and really it's like comparing mercedes to bmw (etc).
[/B][/QUOTE]

Brooke glad to see you make that point. I tried and failed earlier.......these breeders aren't using the same breeding dogs on every litter--obviously. They are using, in most cases, different studs of friends as well as their own. The mommies are not bred very many times (for years and years) either. Some try harder then others to keep a "look", but mostly they are trying for showable puppies they can finish. Different judges like different looks. Smaller, bigger, coats, heads, tail carriage, etc. You will find different looking (all wonderful) puppies in almost every litter. Never 2 exactly alike.

So LJSquishy, at the time you are ready for a puppy, possible any of the breeders you like could have the perfect one for you. Until you actually see the puppies available at the moment you are ready you can't know. If I where you I would try to be acquainted with the ones you like best and look at what they have available at the time you are ready.

I spent too much time with similar concerns about the way my new puppy would look. I always knew personality was most important, but I wanted a certain look too. Then I took one look at Shoni's first picture and fell in love. I didn't try and analyze his look, I just had to have him. :wub: :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Aw. You're are so right! Thats what I'm realizing now too. I had been looking for the perfect puppy endlessly! I had been concerning about what I wanted my new puppy to look like as well [very very picky!]. Like I wanted a little babydoll face, gorgeous coat, big ears, black points, ect., ect. I wanted her to glide like the maltese in the confirmation shows whenever she walked. I have the opportunity to get an Angel from Bonnie[which has been my dream since getting into the malt breed] but then this breeder sent me this sweet a picture of this little girl and I've just fallen in love. :wub: I didn't care about what she was going to look like when she was older or if she had a nice pedigree. The breeder told me, when she clipped her nails for the first time, she was trying to lick her fingers. And when she was taking a picture of her, she was wagging her tail. The breeder told me she was going to keep the girl because she was so sweet, but she would give her to me. 
Look at that face! :wub: 
















Her at 5 weeks:








[/B][/QUOTE]
Sorry, I had to post pictures!


----------



## bellaratamaltese

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Nov 5 2008, 08:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664902


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Nov 5 2008, 10:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664899





> QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Nov 5 2008, 01:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664598





> QUOTE (BrookeB676 @ Nov 4 2008, 07:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664223





> QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Nov 4 2008, 08:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664204





> QUOTE





> I'm curious about the look that you prefer. Have you got a pic to post so we can get a better idea what you like?
> 
> Cathy
> 
> [attachment=43262SCN1065..._resized.jpg][/B]


*Well, I like the look of Kandi Maltese & Tajon.*
[/B][/QUOTE]

I think the point is that the dogs each breeder produces may have different looks, so saying you want a tajon pup for example doesn't say too much to me. I know you don't mean any offense. I think since you are not ready now you will have to see what's available when you are ready. It's great to look at breeders that interest you, but at this point it looks like you have a great list and really it's like comparing mercedes to bmw (etc).
[/B][/QUOTE]

Brooke glad to see you make that point. I tried and failed earlier.......these breeders aren't using the same breeding dogs on every litter--obviously. They are using, in most cases, different studs of friends as well as their own. The mommies are not bred very many times (for years and years) either. Some try harder then others to keep a "look", but mostly they are trying for showable puppies they can finish. Different judges like different looks. Smaller, bigger, coats, heads, tail carriage, etc. You will find different looking (all wonderful) puppies in almost every litter. Never 2 exactly alike.

So LJSquishy, at the time you are ready for a puppy, possible any of the breeders you like could have the perfect one for you. Until you actually see the puppies available at the moment you are ready you can't know. If I where you I would try to be acquainted with the ones you like best and look at what they have available at the time you are ready.

I spent too much time with similar concerns about the way my new puppy would look. I always knew personality was most important, but I wanted a certain look too. Then I took one look at Shoni's first picture and fell in love. I didn't try and analyze his look, I just had to have him. :wub: :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Aw. You're are so right! Thats what I'm realizing now too. I had been looking for the perfect puppy endlessly! I had been concerning about what I wanted my new puppy to look like as well [very very picky!]. Like I wanted a little babydoll face, gorgeous coat, big ears, black points, ect., ect. I wanted her to glide like the maltese in the confirmation shows whenever she walked. I have the opportunity to get an Angel from Bonnie[which has been my dream since getting into the malt breed] but then this breeder sent me this sweet a picture of this little girl and I've just fallen in love. :wub: I didn't care about what she was going to look like when she was older or if she had a nice pedigree. The breeder told me, when she clipped her nails for the first time, she was trying to lick her fingers. And when she was taking a picture of her, she was wagging her tail. The breeder told me she was going to keep the girl because she was so sweet, but she would give her to me. 
Look at that face! :wub: 
[/B][/QUOTE]
Sorry, I had to post pictures!
[/B][/QUOTE]

She's adorable! Where is she coming from?


----------



## LJSquishy

QUOTE


> Aw. You're are so right! Thats what I'm realizing now too. I had been looking for the perfect puppy endlessly! I had been concerning about what I wanted my new puppy to look like as well [very very picky!]. Like I wanted a little babydoll face, gorgeous coat, big ears, black points, ect., ect. I wanted her to glide like the maltese in the confirmation shows whenever she walked. I have the opportunity to get an Angel from Bonnie[which has been my dream since getting into the malt breed] but then this breeder sent me this sweet a picture of this little girl and I've just fallen in love. :wub: I didn't care about what she was going to look like when she was older or if she had a nice pedigree. The breeder told me, when she clipped her nails for the first time, she was trying to lick her fingers. And when she was taking a picture of her, she was wagging her tail. The breeder told me she was going to keep the girl because she was so sweet, but she would give her to me.
> Look at that face! :wub:[/B]


QUOTE


> Sorry, I had to post pictures![/B]


QUOTE


> She's adorable! Where is she coming from?[/B]


I agree, she is a cutie pie. I'd like to know where she's coming from, too!


----------



## ilovemymaltese

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Nov 5 2008, 11:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664925


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Nov 5 2008, 08:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664902





> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Nov 5 2008, 10:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664899





> QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Nov 5 2008, 01:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664598





> QUOTE (BrookeB676 @ Nov 4 2008, 07:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664223





> QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Nov 4 2008, 08:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664204





> QUOTE





> I'm curious about the look that you prefer. Have you got a pic to post so we can get a better idea what you like?
> 
> Cathy
> 
> [attachment=43262SCN1065..._resized.jpg][/B]


*Well, I like the look of Kandi Maltese & Tajon.*
[/B][/QUOTE]

I think the point is that the dogs each breeder produces may have different looks, so saying you want a tajon pup for example doesn't say too much to me. I know you don't mean any offense. I think since you are not ready now you will have to see what's available when you are ready. It's great to look at breeders that interest you, but at this point it looks like you have a great list and really it's like comparing mercedes to bmw (etc).
[/B][/QUOTE]

Brooke glad to see you make that point. I tried and failed earlier.......these breeders aren't using the same breeding dogs on every litter--obviously. They are using, in most cases, different studs of friends as well as their own. The mommies are not bred very many times (for years and years) either. Some try harder then others to keep a "look", but mostly they are trying for showable puppies they can finish. Different judges like different looks. Smaller, bigger, coats, heads, tail carriage, etc. You will find different looking (all wonderful) puppies in almost every litter. Never 2 exactly alike.

So LJSquishy, at the time you are ready for a puppy, possible any of the breeders you like could have the perfect one for you. Until you actually see the puppies available at the moment you are ready you can't know. If I where you I would try to be acquainted with the ones you like best and look at what they have available at the time you are ready.

I spent too much time with similar concerns about the way my new puppy would look. I always knew personality was most important, but I wanted a certain look too. Then I took one look at Shoni's first picture and fell in love. I didn't try and analyze his look, I just had to have him. :wub: :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Aw. You're are so right! Thats what I'm realizing now too. I had been looking for the perfect puppy endlessly! I had been concerning about what I wanted my new puppy to look like as well [very very picky!]. Like I wanted a little babydoll face, gorgeous coat, big ears, black points, ect., ect. I wanted her to glide like the maltese in the confirmation shows whenever she walked. I have the opportunity to get an Angel from Bonnie[which has been my dream since getting into the malt breed] but then this breeder sent me this sweet a picture of this little girl and I've just fallen in love. :wub: I didn't care about what she was going to look like when she was older or if she had a nice pedigree. The breeder told me, when she clipped her nails for the first time, she was trying to lick her fingers. And when she was taking a picture of her, she was wagging her tail. The breeder told me she was going to keep the girl because she was so sweet, but she would give her to me. 
Look at that face! :wub: 
[/B][/QUOTE]
Sorry, I had to post pictures!
[/B][/QUOTE]

She's adorable! Where is she coming from?
[/B][/QUOTE]
Laureal maltese
I hope she doesn't mind I posted the pup's picture on here, because I don't really know if she's for sale.


----------



## LJSquishy

QUOTE


> Laureal maltese
> I hope she doesn't mind I posted the pup's picture on here, because I don't really know if she's for sale.[/B]


Wait, I'm confused now...I thought you were getting a puppy from Bonnie Palmer, but you've changed your mind and are getting this little girl at Laureal?


----------



## Cosy

Well, she's a cute little pupster.


----------



## ilovemymaltese

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Nov 6 2008, 12:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664932


> QUOTE





> Laureal maltese
> I hope she doesn't mind I posted the pup's picture on here, because I don't really know if she's for sale.[/B]


Wait, I'm confused now...I thought you were getting a puppy from Bonnie Palmer, but you've changed your mind and are getting this little girl at Laureal?
[/B][/QUOTE]
I know, I'm confused too. I have to pick between the two  I'm really indecisive-if you haven't already noticed lol. :biggrin:


----------



## lovesophie

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Nov 5 2008, 09:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664942


> QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Nov 6 2008, 12:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664932





> QUOTE





> Laureal maltese
> I hope she doesn't mind I posted the pup's picture on here, because I don't really know if she's for sale.[/B]


Wait, I'm confused now...I thought you were getting a puppy from Bonnie Palmer, but you've changed your mind and are getting this little girl at Laureal?
[/B][/QUOTE]
I know, I'm confused too. I have to pick between the two  I'm really indecisive-if you haven't already noticed lol. :biggrin:
[/B][/QUOTE]


OMG, that baby is an absolute DOLL. :wub: :wub: :wub: 

You really do have a tough decision ahead of you, but whichever breeder you choose to go with, you can't lose! I've frequented the Laureal website a number of times, and I've always admired their dogs. 

Of course, Bonnie has beautiful fluffs, as well, so like I said, you just can't lose with either breeder!!

How much does Laureal Maltese charge for a female puppy? Sorry, is that a tacky question?  LOL!


----------



## Ladysmom

Well, I'm really out of the loop because I thought you were getting a puppy from Pashes! :duh oh:


----------



## LJSquishy

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Nov 5 2008, 10:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664960


> Well, I'm really out of the loop because I thought you were getting a puppy from Pashes! :duh oh:[/B]


LOL, I was out of the loop too, Marj! I had PMed her asking about her experience w/ Pashes, since I'm considering them as a breeder, but then found out she was choosing between 2 others! lol


----------



## bbry

I answered your pm about my Pashes baby before I read this thread. I think my little Buttons is gorgeous but he probably wouldn't be what you are looking for as he has a precious baby doll face & is only a little over 3# at almost 2 yrs. old. 

My suggestion would be to attend as many shows as possible & visit as many breeders in your area as your can. Good luck on your search.


----------



## LJSquishy

QUOTE (bbry @ Nov 5 2008, 10:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664966


> I answered your pm about my Pashes baby before I read this thread. I think my little Buttons is gorgeous but he probably wouldn't be what you are looking for as he has a precious baby doll face & is only a little over 3# at almost 2 yrs. old.
> 
> My suggestion would be to attend as many shows as possible & visit as many breeders in your area as your can. Good luck on your search.[/B]


*Buttons is absolutely adorable! I bet he's grown into a cutie! I do like the babydoll faces, just not the more extreme ones. I am looking for a pup that is larger-sized, though, between 5-6lbs. Thanks for letting me know about your little Buttons, I appreciate it. *


----------



## ilovemymaltese

QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Nov 6 2008, 12:58 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664959


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Nov 5 2008, 09:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664942





> QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Nov 6 2008, 12:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664932





> QUOTE





> Laureal maltese
> I hope she doesn't mind I posted the pup's picture on here, because I don't really know if she's for sale.[/B]


Wait, I'm confused now...I thought you were getting a puppy from Bonnie Palmer, but you've changed your mind and are getting this little girl at Laureal?
[/B][/QUOTE]
I know, I'm confused too. I have to pick between the two  I'm really indecisive-if you haven't already noticed lol. :biggrin:
[/B][/QUOTE]


OMG, that baby is an absolute DOLL. :wub: :wub: :wub: 

You really do have a tough decision ahead of you, but whichever breeder you choose to go with, you can't lose! I've frequented the Laureal website a number of times, and I've always admired their dogs. 

Of course, Bonnie has beautiful fluffs, as well, so like I said, you just can't lose with either breeder!!

How much does Laureal Maltese charge for a female puppy? Sorry, is that a tacky question?  LOL!
[/B][/QUOTE]
Oh it's fine! She charges $2500 for her females.


----------



## ilovemymaltese

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Nov 6 2008, 01:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664965


> QUOTE (LadysMom @ Nov 5 2008, 10:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664960





> Well, I'm really out of the loop because I thought you were getting a puppy from Pashes! :duh oh:[/B]


LOL, I was out of the loop too, Marj! I had PMed her asking about her experience w/ Pashes, since I'm considering them as a breeder, but then found out she was choosing between 2 others! lol
[/B][/QUOTE]
Yes, I know I changed my mind again lol. I decided to wait a little longer for a pup.


----------



## LJSquishy

QUOTE


> Yes, I know I changed my mind again lol. I decided to wait a little longer for a pup.[/B]


*Well, make sure you keep us all updated on where you choose your puppy from! I just love hearing about new additions! :wub2: *


----------



## kathym

no comment


----------



## elly

My Mercedes is from TNT Maltese. She is healthy, happy and very social. She was overweight but I have managed her diet and she is now 7.3 pounds.


----------



## k/c mom

Just an FYI ... this thread was started two years ago. Not sure why KathyM brought it back at this point in time. :confused1:


----------



## elly

k/c mom said:


> Just an FYI ... this thread was started two years ago. Not sure why KathyM brought it back at this point in time. :confused1:


Opps:blink:


----------



## bellaratamaltese

k/c mom said:


> Just an FYI ... this thread was started two years ago. Not sure why KathyM brought it back at this point in time. :confused1:


I was wondering that myself!!!!


----------



## Canada

And I was wondering if Lisa was thinking of adding a third!
(Then I saw the date!)


----------

